# Baby rats in need of a good home



## Rat Queen (Aug 17, 2009)

I have males and females for sale, they are well handled and very cute. I live in Carlisle Cumbria so you must collect from my home as i dont drive.


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

veryyyyyyyyy cute indeed 

your too far from me and im not aloud rats


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

so have you got four?

they are lushhhhh

so yeah i'll definately ask my mum, our ratties passed away a while ago and we were thinking of getting some more 

we usually rescue or adopt but i think we may as well just by this time, since they are so gorgeous


----------



## Rat Queen (Aug 17, 2009)

I have 12 baby rats, 5 males and 7 females. But im keeping 1 female and 2 males for my self so i can breed them in the future. Hope you want some!:wink5:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Not allowed to advertise live animals for sale on here anymore! please use the pets4homes site

Though they are gorgeous. Wish I was closer!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------

